#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός αμοιβής αυθαιρέτου και διαφορές

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι σχετικά με την on line εφαρμογή υπολογισμού αμοιβής μηχανικού για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ γνωρίζει κάποιος με ποιές παραμέτρους προκύπτει διότι προχθές που ρώτησα συνάδελφο για το πόσα περίπου ζήτησε για να κάνει μια τακτοποίηση κοντά στα 28τμ μου ανέφερε αυτό που λέει και το ΤΕΕ δλδ ουσιαστικά λόγω εποχής, οικονομικής ανέχειας κτλ δεν υφίσταται ελάχιστη αμοιβή απλά διαπραγματεύεσαι με το πελάτη και για 3 μέρες δουλειάς ζήτησε κοντά στα 400Ε. Η εφαρμογή αντίθετα έβγαζε ένα κόστος πάνω από 800Ε με ΦΠΑ για απλή συλλογή στοιχείων και επιτόπου μέτρηση. Μιλάμε για πολύ μεγάλες διαφορές και αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι *ελάχιστες* αμοιβές καταργήθηκαν.
Πλέον έχουμε τις *νόμιμες* αμοιβές.
Αυτές είναι ας πούμε οι τιμές εκκίνησης.
Σ' αυτές επίσης υπολογίζονται οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να διαπραγματευτεί την αμοιβή του, να υπογράψει με τον πελάτη του ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό το οποίο και θα καταθέσει στο ΤΕΕ και στην εφορία του.
Αν δεν υπογραφεί τέτοιο συμφωνητικό, θεωρείται ως αμοιβή του μηχανικού η νόμιμη.
Αν το ΤΕΕ θεωρήσει υπερβολική την έκπτωση που θα κάνει ο μηχανικός, θα τον καλέσει να την αιτιολογήσει.
Αν το ΤΕΕ δεν θεωρήσει επαρκή την αιτιολόγηση, θα τον στείλει στο πειθαρχικό.

Οι νόμιμες αμοιβές για τη ρύθμιση των αυθαιρέτων ορίστηκαν από το ΤΕΕ.
Συγκεκριμένα ορίστηκε ο ελάχιστος χρόνος απασχόλησης του μηχανικού.
Βάση του χρόνου αυτού και της ημερήσιας αποζημίωσης του μηχανικού βάσει του *Π.Δ.696/74*, υπολογίζονται τα ποσά που αναφέρει το λογισμικό.

Δες κι *ΑΥΤΟ*.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 10:26 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 10:23 ----------

Πολλοί συνάδελφοι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την ευθύνη που αναλαμβάνουν και ζητούν πολύ λίγα.
Τελικά βέβαια βγάζουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας.

----------


## maximos75

Άρα ουσιαστικά κατατάσει τις ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρέτων στις αμοιβές βάσει του άρθρου 102 δλδ αμοιβή αναλόγως του χρόνου απασχολήσεως. Θα μπώ και στο σύστημα αμοιβών ΤΕΕ να δώ τι βγάζει για δική μου περίπτωση. Χάρη τα λέμε συνάδελφε και σε ευχαριστώ για το link του ΠΔ γιατί το είχα χάσει.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 18:12 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 17:37 ----------

Πρακτικά βέβαια δεν βλέπω να έχει αλλάξει και κάτι τόσο σημαντικό. Το *ελάχιστο* βαφτίστηκε *νόμιμο*  , απλά σου δίνεται πλέον η δυνατότητα φανερά (διότι πριν γινόταν κρυφά)  να κάνεις επαναπροσδιορισμό της αμοιβής σου προς τα κάτω αρκεί η  έκπτωση να μην είναι δραματική. Δεν διευκρινίζεται όμως ποιό είναι  αυτό το όριο αφού θα ήταν άτοπο. Βέβαια αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις διότι  ακούγεται νέα μείωση στις αμοιβές δικηγόρων , μηχανικών ,  συμβολαιογράφων (κοντά στο 30%) και ειδικότερα προβλέπεται ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ του  άρθρου του Ν. 3919/2011, σχετικά με τις αρμοδιότητες του Τεχνικού  Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδας να παρακολουθεί και να ξεκινά πειθαρχικές  διαδικασίες για ασυνήθιστα χαμηλές αμοιβές.

Δείτε και *ΑΥΤΟ*

----------


## Xάρης

Έτσι ακριβώς. 
Όταν το ΤΕΕ μας απειλεί με πειθαρχικό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν ελάχιστες των νομίμων αμοιβών. Μέγιστες δηλαδή επιτρεπόμενες εκπτώσεις. Μόνο που δεν μας τις λένε επισήμως να γνωρίζουμε γιατί δεν μπορούν να τις πουν. Αλλά κοροϊδεύουμε τους κουτόφραγκους δυτικοευρωπαίους με τη δήθεν απελευθέρωση των αμοιβών.

Εκτός όμως από την όποια απελευθέρωση των αμοιβών μας θα πρέπει πρωτίστως να καταργηθούν εντελώς και όλα τα "υπέρ". Υπέρ ΤΕΕ 2%, υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ&ΕΜΠ 3%, υπέρ ταμείου νομικών και πάει λέγοντας.
Μπορεί να μην μας συμφέρει αλλά αν θέλουμε να πάμε μπροστά θα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τι συμφέρει την κοινωνία, τι είναι δίκαιο, και όχι ατομικιστικά και συντεχνιακά.

----------


## maximos75

Έτσι είναι αγαπητέ συνάδελφε Χάρη. Στο ΦΕΚ πάντως 2289 σχετικά με τις καταστάσεις συμφωνιών που πρέπει να υποβάλλουμε μέχρι 20/2/12 *δεν αναφέρονται* οι συμφωνίες για τις οποίες *δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι* να καταθέσουμε το υπόδειγμα πίνακα που επισυνάπτεται στο ΦΕΚ ενώ επίσης *δεν απαγορεύει* στο μηχανικό να στείλει στο ΤΕΕ- ΕΦΟΡΙΑ πίνακα ακόμα και με τη νόμιμη αμοιβή.

----------

